# Hers's the new Tundra



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

1st tank, 13.8 MPG back and forth to work, hopefully that will rise a little as it breaks in.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Is that a 2014?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Good looking pickup, not real good on gas, but can pull a tank.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

It's a 2013.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good looking rig


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks, part of what started this new truck itch was the lack of a Tonneau cover ( part of it anyway  ). The one that is on this truck is new and allows you to keep your toolbox, you don't have to buy one specific to the Tonneau. Had this one put on Friday. When the wife and I go somewhere while carrying stuff like weedeater, chainsaw, gas, etc, one of us always had to sit in the truck to play watchdog while the other went inside of the store. I think maybe a non obtrusive front brush guard and I'm done with this one. I like it to say the least.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice Yota !


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would be surprised if you ever see better than 14-15 mpg. Buddy had one and his mileage was never better than 15. Looks cool though. Good luck.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Can you provide sme more info on the tonneau? I have a toolbox but have always wanted to add a tonneau while keeping the existing toolbox for the same reasons you mentioned.


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

**** nice ride.....


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

*Exterran tonneau cover*

It's an Exterran Tri Fold Tool Box Tonneau cover, they are new. There's a Youtube video of it on the web. I got it at Mike's tint shop on old 90 and they installed it for the best price I found checking 3 other places. Your current toolbox has to be something like 18 -20 " deep max.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm on my second Tundra Crewmax, a 2007 and a 2011. I average 16.2mpg with very little of it being freeway driving, mine is a 2WD with the 5.7


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

reese said:


> It's an Exterran Tri Fold Tool Box Tonneau cover, they are new. There's a Youtube video of it on the web. I got it at Mike's tint shop on old 90 and they installed it for the best price I found checking 3 other places. Your current toolbox has to be something like 18 -20 " deep max.


searched youtube, and google, no results on this tonneau


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

*Sorry--- Extang, not Exterran*

My mind was evidently thinking of work...

Look for the Toolbox applications.

http://www.extang.com/index.html


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Awesome truck. Wish I could afford a new one. Anybody selling a used one?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

There is one in the classifieds. Its pretty clean

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm running a 5.7 2 WD ....with 100K miles ....

I love my Tundra .... I get mixed hwy/ in city mpg @ 15

on the hwy, the trick is keep it under 70 .... once you get past 70 it drops fast

I can get 18 if I go the speed limit ..... but if you feel it's power its hard to do

BTW
I am running the biggest 18" tires without a lift

Also, I just changed the plugs for the 1st time and they were very clean .... I mark it up to only running Mobil 1


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I loved my Tundra, but it wouldn't pass a gas station. I just traded it for a F350 Plantnum 4X4


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

Just traded my 2013 Tundra with a 5" lift and 33" Nittos for another DMax GMC. The tundra mileage was terrible with this setup. 5.5 towing and 12 on the highway. I know why they didn't include the dic on this one. Only had 13,000 miles on the truck. 

Great power but I would not recommend a lift and oversized tire setup with this truck.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I get between 17 and 18 with my 2012 Tundra DC. I'm checking the mpg the old fashion way, not looking at the computer readout.


----------

